# ive narrowed it down to these printers



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

ive narrowed it down to canon 6020 or or epson 4535 dwf or epson 4730 or canon mg5750 epson expression xp 640 canons imageclass mf217w or epson 2760 or canon mg3620 envy 5540 or officejet 4650

what printer would overall give me the best print on pages and best colour prints and for photos as well and the fastest at printing pages and scanning as well overall thanks


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

or
epson wf 5620


----------

